# 2002 Frontier Cranks but Won't Start



## gt810 (Jul 29, 2017)

Dealing with a 2002 Frontier.

About two weeks ago, I was driving at 60mph, cruise control on, on a downhill stretch of freeway. The car stalled suddenly with no warning and I managed to coast to a stop on the shoulder. I vaguely remember hearing a single "clunk" sound right before/as it stalled, but I can't be sure if I did or if my memory is playing tricks on me. When it stalled, the A/T oil temp light came on, as did the service engine soon light. Checked engine oil level, about a quart low.

The car would not start. It cranks and whines, but will not catch. When I did so, the cab started to smell vaguely of gasoline. I ended up having to get towed home (because it was after business hours on a Friday, and I live somewhere that no mechanics have weekend hours). I finally got around to trying to diagnose the issue now.

What I have checked/done:
-Checked transmission fluid - full
-Checked batter - good
-Not out of gas
-Inline spark indicator shows spark plugs are getting power when cranking
-Portable code reader shows no codes
-Tried disconnecting fuel pump relay, cranking, reconnecting, and cranking - no difference.

Any thoughts? I'm not sure what to check next.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm assuming this is a V6? If so, how long has it been since the timing belt was changed? Usually, they get replaced every 105,000 miles or 6-years. You have spark, according to you, so we need to make sure we have compression. First thing I would do is remove the distributor cap and make sure the bolt didn't fall out of the rotor. If that's good, have somebody crank the engine while you watch the rotor. If the rotor doesn't turn, either the distributor shaft broke (very unlikely) or the timing belt broke and is not turning the left camshaft, which drives the distributor shaft. If the rotor turns, I would still pull the plugs and do a compression test. If the compression is withing specs, make sure the spark plugs are good and not gas fouled and re-install. Re-install the distributor cap. If it still doesn't start, spray some carb cleaner into the intake and try again. If it "fires" on the carb cleaner, you have a fuel delivery issue. Test fuel pressure. If there is very low or no fuel pressure, check for power to the fuel sender for the fuel pump. If you are getting power to the sender and no or low fuel pressure, check the ground circuit. If that's good, you either have a bad fuel pump or a bad fuel sender. There was a recall for the fuel senders, so it would be worth checking for open recalls on your vehicle. They had a tendency to develop corrosion in them, which affected the fuel pump circuit. If it's not under recall, you'll have to drop the fuel tank, remove the fuel sender and do a continuity check of the circuits in the sender to isolate the problem to it or the pump. 
One more note: if you were driving and the timing belt broke, there is a chance of bent valves.


----------

